
BlackBerry Bleeding Developers? Far from it. - speg
http://devblog.blackberry.com/2012/07/bleeding-developers-far-from-it/
======
yo-mf
I LOL'ed throughout the article. Yet another example of corporate "Jim Jones"
flavored kool-aid they are handing out to employees of a dying corporation.

